# Good boat for Fresh or Salt Water



## T-Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Fish freshwater 90% of the time and towe with a GMC Envoy that will probably handle up to 3500 lbs or a little more ok.

We spend about a month each year in PC but never bring my 18 foot bassboat. I fish off the soon to be built pier and the Andrews jetties.

I really don't want to trade for a large center console based on fishing and towing to freshwater lakes most of the time.

Would a 19 foot Center Console with a trolling motor work in freshwater and be comfortable for two or three to fish.

Any idea on which brands. Speed is not an issue with me but would like it to do at least 40 MPH.

Thanks


----------



## How2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

T , I have a 19ft Sea Pro SV1900 bayboat and love to use it for crappie,bass,stripers in freshwater and reds,trout, sheephead, Spanish, sharks etc in saltwater..I don't go off shore very far but will troll within a couple of miles of the beach if the seas are right..a lot of good center console out there..IMO they are just a lot more versatile than a bass boat...good luck!


----------



## Doyle (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with How2fish.  Look for "bay boats".  Many manufacturers have them.  They are a little deeper V than a bassboat and don't have all the carpet to get bloodied up.  However, they are lighter than the offshore type boats.


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

How2fish said:


> T , I have a 19ft Sea Pro SV1900 bayboat and love to use it for crappie,bass,stripers in freshwater and reds,trout, sheephead, Spanish, sharks etc in saltwater..I don't go off shore very far but will troll within a couple of miles of the beach if the seas are right..a lot of good center console out there..IMO they are just a lot more versatile than a bass boat...good luck!



Basically what I am looking for. Is your boat easy to sit in the front and use a foot controlled trolling motor to guide you around in a creek while casting.

I see a lot of center consoles with no trolling motor with a big metal railing across the front and no place to sit except in the back.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 2, 2009)

Just about every major boat company now has center consoles. Depending on how much money you want to drop you have a TON of choices. And yes most can be equipped with a foot trolling motor.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 2, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Basically what I am looking for. Is your boat easy to sit in the front and use a foot controlled trolling motor to guide you around in a creek while casting.
> 
> I see a lot of center consoles with no trolling motor with a big metal railing across the front and no place to sit except in the back.
> 
> Thanks to all.




What you're referring to is generally the difference between what is called a center console verses a bay boat.  A true center console generally has a bow rail and no swivel seat on the bow whereas most bay boats don't have a bow rail so that it will readily accept a trolling motor and many will accomadate a swivel seat up front.  Some of those that don't come stock with the bow seat, the manufacture will add one if special ordered.  The true center consoles typically have a higher freeboard and a deeper V bottom than a bay boat which make them more suitable for going off shore in less than extremely calm seas.  If you're primarily looking to run around inshore or offshore when the weather permits the bay boat is a good choice IMO and is what I own and use in both s/w and on lakes here in GA.

Mine is a 216 Bay Reef manufactured by Key West but there are many fine bay boats manufactured these days.  Hope the above clears up some confusion for you.

Btw, a google search for Bay boats should pull up many offerings for you.


----------



## thar31321 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been looking for the same type boat. I kind of got my heart set on a Lake & Bay boat. It's basically the same hull as a bass boat with a center console. It's a fishing boat with no bells and whistles except the bare essentials. But, like everyone else has said there are hundred's of choices on center consoles.


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

That helps a lot. So basically I'm looking for a Bay Boat because I can get lost on Lake Lanier fairly easy. If I go out on the gulf I plan on seeing land at all times.

I'm thinking about 19 feet with a 150 HP engine. It should tow well and still be fine for close to shore saltwater.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 3, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> That helps a lot. So basically I'm looking for a Bay Boat because I can get lost on Lake Lanier fairly easy. If I go out on the gulf I plan on seeing land at all times.
> 
> I'm thinking about 19 feet with a 150 HP engine. It should tow well and still be fine for close to shore saltwater.




I think you're right on the money now.....Good luck with your purchase.

PS:  Since you plan to fish s/w with it some, be sure to outfit it as such.  Doing so will save you some grief and money down the road.


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

huntnnut said:


> I think you're right on the money now.....Good luck with your purchase.
> 
> PS:  Since you plan to fish s/w with it some, be sure to outfit it as such.  Doing so will save you some grief and money down the road.



Thanks for your help.

Terry


----------



## Doyle (Apr 3, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I'm thinking about 19 feet with a 150 HP engine. It should tow well and still be fine for close to shore saltwater.



Many of the lightweight bay boats will do just fine with a 115hp motor.   In the type of boat you are looking for, lightweight is a good thing.  A bow mounted trolling motor that can effectively pull around one of the heavier boats is both VERY expensive and requires lots of juice (i.e. multiple very large batteries).   Since using a trolling motor is important to you, going light makes sense.   You get the side benefit of also not having to pay for such a large outboard to push it.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 3, 2009)

Tidewater 19 bayboat like my photo. fishes just like a bass boat from the front. I use a MK with remote hand control saltwater series trolling motor.


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> Tidewater 19 bayboat like my photo. fishes just like a bass boat from the front. I use a MK with remote hand control saltwater series trolling motor.



What size motor do you have on the back and is it adequate? I have a 120 HP on an 18 foot bassboat and could easily use a 150.

But like the other poster said these boats might run fine with a 115 even at 19 feet.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 3, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> What size motor do you have on the back and is it adequate? I have a 120 HP on an 18 foot bassboat and could easily use a 150.
> 
> But like the other poster said these boats might run fine with a 115 even at 19 feet.



It kind of depends on how fast you think a boat should go.  Bassboats are hydroplane type hulls that take high speed quite well.  Tournament guys aren't happy unless they are screaming along at 60+mph.   Bayboats aren't meant to go nearly that fast.   A cruise speed of 30 to 35 is about average.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 3, 2009)

You could do a lot worse than one of these.
http://www.pathfinderboats.com/boat-models.php
Excellent flats/bay boat. Great for freshwater too.right at home anywhere from mosquito lagoon to lake lanier.
BHJ


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 4, 2009)

T-Boy, I have the same boat as Wild Turkey. Mine has a 115 Zuke and it cruises at about 32mph.

I'm very pleased with the boat.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2009)

Carolina Skiffs are good ones,too.Self-bailing,too!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 6, 2009)

Tidewater 19 with 4 stroke yamaha 115hp.
max speed 46 mph with a jack plate.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 7, 2009)

Below is a pretty good deal on a barely used boat in case you're interested.  I found the ad on the striperboard and think it's located near lake Hartwell.


I BOUGHT THIS BOAT FROM MARK'S MARINE ON LAKE LANIER IN SPRING OF 2008-IT WAS A 2006 MODEL WHICH HAD NEVER BEEN TITLED. IT CAME WITH A 10 YR(9 YRS REMAIN) WARRANTY ON BOAT AND A 6 YR(5 YRS REMAIN) WARRANTY ON 90 HP 4 STROKE YAMAHA OB. THERE ARE APPROXIMATELY 30 HOURS ON THE MOTOR. IT COMES WITH BIMINI TOP, 24 VOLT AUTOPILOT, ROD HOLDERS, LOWRANCE ELECTRONICS, BAIT TANK. THIS BOAT SIPS GAS AND RUNS 40 MPH. I CAN EMAIL PICS. BOAT LOCATED IN EASLEY-IF INTERESTED WILL GLADLY GIVE YOU A DRIVE BEFORE PURCHASE. MUST SELL DUE TO SON'S MEDICAL PROBLEMS AND COLLEGE COSTS. BOAT HAS ONLY BEEN IN LOCAL FRESH WATER(LAKES HARTWELL AND KEOWEE AND JOCASSEE) $13000 PRICE CALL 864-414-5364 OR EMAIL GKU@CHARTER.NET


----------



## centerc (Apr 7, 2009)

go by Dalton marine on hwy 92 and check out the champion bay boats they have.


----------



## sheetsrep (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a Keywest 196 Bayreef and primarily bass fish out of it. My main grip with it is lack of storage, small back deck if you fish much with two people and the front deck is a little cramped with a foot controlled trolling motor because of the seat location. You can't beat the ride though. I have been beat up pretty good in a bass boat fighting the summer traffic. Mine has a 150 and does about 45mph.


----------



## Fishcooker (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is Carolina skiff  Sea Chaser 19 with 150. It came wired for trolling motor. Mine has T-Top but you may not want this for fresh water fishing.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 11, 2009)

May I offer you one more piece of advise?   Shell out just a little more cash and get an aluminum trailer.   Saltwater is really rough on trailers and galvanized will only last about 10 years tops (painted steel is luck to last one year).    A good aluminum trailer will last a lifetime if you are willing to replace the steel parts every few years.

I'm going through a trailer rebuild myself.  I spend several hundred dollars last year buying new crossmembers, axle, springs, etc. for my galvanized frame.  This year, the frame gave out.  I found an old aluminum frame that I'm using along with the pieces I bought last year to put together a usable replacement.


----------



## Down4Count (Apr 15, 2009)

17' lake and bay cc 150 evinrude e-tec all the boat you need or want but you half to come off of some$$$$$$$$


----------



## brown518 (Apr 15, 2009)

I definitely agree with everyone on the bay boat suggestion. I have a 1999 Century 1901 Bay w/150HP Yamaha (saltwater series). It is an excellent package, with a great ride. I would also look through the ads on Boat Trader. http://www.boattrader.com


----------

